# Maxspect Razor Sale



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Due to demand on these i will post an advance sale of these fixtures,
Price for the 27", in either 10k or 16k will be $499.99 plus taxes,
Not even lowest price mail order in the U.S. can beat this price,
Please P.M. me if interested,
Thanks


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice price. How much for the 21"? I think I'll need it between the two 27" for my 72". 16k


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

$425 plus taxes for the 21" in either 10k or 16k,
Cheers


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Just bought 2 16K units for my 72" tank.

Great Price from Advanced Reef, Cheaper then anywhere else i could find.

BTW My Wife really Hates you Flavio, But you still my Boy


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Flowers to the wife already sent, 
Hope u dont mind i used your CC on file.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> $425 plus taxes for the 21" in either 10k or 16k,
> Cheers


Not a bad price but not as insane as the 27". Let me hang up the 27s and let you know if I need it. Thx


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

No worries, you let me know.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Excellent.....*

This...is going to be POPULAR......


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

From my research, this light is amazing and it is selling like hot cakes. 

When buying expensive equipment like lights etc., you are right Chromey, it is best to shop around and get the best price!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Wise words Liz.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah, I thought it was sound advice.


----------



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe sound advice but completely offside hijacking a shops thread to prompt another store. 

Theres a button you can use Liz to start your own thread next time to prompt someone else store. Remember that Karma is a .....


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

You are correct and post has been edited.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

These pricing wars are getting crazy. Lots of good deals round these parts as of late.

Aggressive pricing makes me smile


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> your CC on file.


I really hope you just kidding 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

